# ATT and iPhone Woes



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

My wife and I have a first grandchild and along with all that excitement came our first $200 cell phone bill as pictures are going back and forth every day as are videos. Supposedly I have unlimited data so I don't know why that charge skyrocketed except that I believe with recent changes that unlimited became 4 Gb and was hoping someone other than a commissioned ATT worker could help me crush this bill. I believe the texting is unlimited though so how do pictures attached to a text get charged?

I discovered my wife's iPhone not on wifi at home which I quickly remedied. But I am still worried. Pictures and videos attached to a message, does wifi cover them if at home? If not what do I have to shut off to get those charges down. If we have them sent totally email, how is that viewed and does wifi take care of that?

There are 2 phones but the increases came from her p-hone. What is the best way to cushion these outrageous charges assuming I can't stop the pictures and videos or should we confine them to email and only access on pc?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If they are sent via iMessage, then they will go over WiFi if it is available. You can tell if they are iMessages because the conversation bubbles will be Blue and Gray. If they are Green and Gray Bubbles they are SMS messages which do not go over WiFi. 

To solve this problem for sure..... does your bill indicate that DATA is the issue? Your ATT bill should have a break out of what areas had the overages or were charged more than you expect.

Were they perhaps charges for TEXT (SMS) or MEDIA messages (MMS)?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The extra charges are texts and now that I look at the bill something has changed because the overage of the bill is from texts almost $50 and I thought I had unlimited and did in the old plan we had.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought it might have been something like that. Glad you have it sorted out.

ATT will text you when you are going to blow out your data package... but they don't do the same SMS that I am aware of.... I have Data Alerts set up on my Account so I can be notified of it getting used up. I do it so I can make sure my Wife, Mom, and Brother are using WiFi when they are supposed to.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes thanks somehow when we changed the billing 6 months ago the unlimited text went away and I never noticed that. Then of course my wife's phone being off wifi didn't help either.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

If you were on a plan per agreement I don't think they can't change the plan without notifying you first especially when it comes to charging you for something you did not agree on per your contract (like changing you from unlimited to limited). I may be wrong but it seems unethical. You can likely re-coup that $50.00 if you contact CS.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Keep dreaming with ATT....icewater in the winter that is what you get back.


----------

